# What common makeup product do you NOT own?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 21, 2007)

And I mean something that would shock the people around you to know that you don't have it or something like it.


I don't have a brown eyeliner, not a liquid, gel or pencil.  when I need a brown liner, I use brown shadow and mixing medium.


I also do not have a totally clear lipgloss.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 21, 2007)

foundation! & on top of that, i've never worn foundation!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






clear lipgloss for me too, but that makes me think i want some...lol


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 21, 2007)

i don't have a totally clear lip gloss either.. i have some like white-ish clear sparkly ones but not a single just plain clear lip gloss.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 21, 2007)

vasaline for eyeshadows or anything for that matter.


----------



## banjobama (Jul 21, 2007)

Ditto for me on the clear lip gloss. I also don't own any powder, as in loose or pressed. I have dry skin so I don't really need it I guess!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 21, 2007)

Brown lipstick. All of mine are pink (with blue undertones), orange, lavender, or red. 

I also don't own any Great Lash Mascara. I hate the stuff.


----------



## banjobama (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_ I also don't own any Great Lash Mascara. I hate the stuff._

 
Me neither!! That stuff is a joke!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2007)

anything for brows like brow shader, filler, fixer


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lipsticks. I think I have around 3! I also don't have any highlighting/light relfective powder.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 21, 2007)

i also dont own clear lipgloss, or an eyelash curler.


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't own any lipsticks except one. And thats Lancome Coquette that I've had since High School. Only lipstick shade I've ever worn since I found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And just like Love Always Ivy, nothing for my brows. Except the occasional tweeze, I just use some hairspray to make em look pretty


----------



## xiahe (Jul 21, 2007)

lipstick.  i actually hate lipsticks, i prefer gloss.

i also do not own a totally clear gloss and brown eyeliner.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*I don't own any eyeliner. Can't work them at all. No liquid, gel, pencil... nothing! I also think they kinda emphasize too much my "sad" eyes. Maybe it's just my lack of skills lol*

*I might try BE eyeliner shadow later this summer... I'll see if i get tempted lol*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 22, 2007)

Concealer, because I find foundation is enough

Lipgloss, because if I want a glossy look, I apply balm and then lipstick or use sheer lipstick

Black or brown eyeliner. That's going to change soon, but I currently use navy blue or dark plum.

Pigment of any kind- I'm curious about it, but I don't know if I'd honestly like using it.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't have any brown eyeliner either. I'm fine just using a brown shadow as a liner.

I also own only one lipstick (besides a few in a cheapo pallete) but I'm more of a gloss fan anyway, although I have been eyeing a few MAC lipsticks!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 22, 2007)

Foundation.


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 22, 2007)

Concealer.  I only use foundation on spots (as concealer) and powder.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 22, 2007)

clear lipgloss: not really a fan of glosses in general, I only have 2 or 3 that came in sets
foundation or powder: I find tinted moisturizer to be enough coverage and way less hassle
liquid or pencil eyeliner: I pretty much stick to gel, which seems to be relatively unusual to the avg person


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't own lipliners.

I don't think I need them although I think I'll try them one day.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 22, 2007)

*I don't have any loose powder....I *do* have pressed Beauty Powders, but no setting powder in loose OR pressed varieties.*


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 22, 2007)

clear lippy!


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 22, 2007)

No foundation, coverup or anything like that (I just use my Yogamode then to the blush).

No eyebrow fillers or anything to put on my eyebrows (didn't know that it was important or if I needed it). 

No pigments because I am nervous about trying them. I did just get some samples of five Rushmetal pigments, but haven't used them yet. I have NO clue on what to do there.


----------



## courters (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't have anything for my eyebrows!  I don't have any problems with them not staying in place, but I am probably going to need to get something to start filling them in soon!  (The women in my family start losing their eyebrows around my age, EEP!)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Me neither!! That stuff is a joke!_

 
Yeah that stuff is terrrible.  

I don't own falsies or classic red lipstick.  I will probably get Dubonnet though.  I also don't have black liquid liner, but that is on the wish list too.  And I don't have a primer, but I need one.


----------



## wild child (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't own any lipsticks, lipliners, or pigments.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG I thought i was the only one that doesn't have clear lipgloss. I am so happy that I'm not the only one.


----------



## goink (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have anything for my brows. I pluck and leave them alone for the week.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 23, 2007)

I also don't have anything to fill in brows or any lip liner.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jul 23, 2007)

Mascara. Never liked the stuff, it always annoyed the ish out of me when I wore it. I might like the results, but my eyelashes would poke me! I'd wear falsies instead, but allergic to adhesive (and my bf bought me four pairs of 7's!!).


----------



## frocher (Jul 23, 2007)

No eyebrow products, except for an unused Smashbox sample.  No lipliner.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't own a brown l/s, loose powder or pigments.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jul 23, 2007)

Actually I don't own a wand mascara, only a cake one and I doesn't even use it. Thats odd, I know


----------



## greentwig (Jul 23, 2007)

This does not go in the MU category but o well.......I dont own a brush.....my hair is so straight & does not tangle so I never needed one......
Well I have a round brush, but I only end up using that like a couple times a year.

Also:
Conceler
MAC Lip Gloss of any kind
A actual "blending brush", soon though lol
CCB

I cant think of anything else.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 23, 2007)

No lipstick or lipliners but I will soon.

No foundation, powder, concealer....wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

no mascara, not even clear. i swear i had a clear lipgloss but i can't even find that anymore.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have a single lipstick or any lip liners, any blush, loose powder, foundation, or false eyelashes.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 23, 2007)

I do not own any clear l/g, vaseline, concealer, loose face powder.... prior to Specktra I did not own a eye lash curler and false eye lashes, which I have not used yet.  I have 2 e/l which I rarely use.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 23, 2007)

lash curler, clear gloss


----------



## clamster (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_
I also don't own any Great Lash Mascara. I hate the stuff._

 
I do own it but I wish I didn't. People reading!! DO NOT BUY it, it is TERRIBLE, not even worth trying.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 23, 2007)

Concealers
Foundation (ewww)

Although, I own hundreds of lipsticks/lipglosses I prefer lip balm.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 23, 2007)

i dont have any brow filler stuff, if i want to do my brows, i will just find some brown shadow to work with. i dont have any clear gloss nor brown liner either.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cleodelinda* 

 
_Actually I don't own a wand mascara, only a cake one and I doesn't even use it. Thats odd, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


what is cake mascara?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't own any red lipsticks, MSF'S, or pigments. I just bought an eyelash curler last month.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 24, 2007)

Foundation
Lipstick... i only have VGV hahaha 
Bronzer...... im yet to discover the magic of bronzer everyone else seems to adore


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_what is cake mascara?_

 

It's a button of dry color that's used with a wet brush to apply. 





Clickable pic--It's on the right.


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't own liquid foundation -- I use studio fix.  Nor red lipstick since I'm scared of it.....hmmmm... maybe it's something worth trying now.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 26, 2007)

that is a really interesting way of doing mascara. cool


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 27, 2007)

Clear lipgloss, mascara base, no pigments or loose shadows, falsies or foundation primer.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't own any pigments, lipliners, or products for brows (I just use eyeliner or eyeshadow if I fill them). I also don't own a lipstick that's not in the pink family (no reds) execpt for one that's clear.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 6, 2007)

I also don't own any vaseline... I have an eyelash curler that my sister gave me, but I never use it. I don't own bronzer or falsies either.

lhorgan: I don't brush my hair either! I own a hairbrush, but I might use it once every two months? I have rather short, really layered hair that's straight, so I don't really ever need to use it, and I like the bedhead (simulated with product of course) look anyways.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't own any eyelash curlers or eyebrow pencils/colour.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Eyeliner


----------



## darkh3av3n (Aug 7, 2007)

Concealer and loose powder for me... usually I only need foundation and that works for me.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't brush my hair either. I have a brush somewhere but I really don't need it.


----------



## mello (Aug 7, 2007)

Lipliners, Pigments, or lipsticks!
I just recently got 2 lipsticks from Back to MAC and now I'm in love. I'm thinking of trying lipliners soon.
I also only own two annabelle pigments, but I never use them.


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 7, 2007)

bronzer,falsies,liquid eyeliner


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't really have any lipliners. I don't use them. I have like 1 really old one that doesn't match anything, haha!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

I too don't own clear Lipgloss. Unless you count the part on my Lasting Lust Pro Longwear. I've never owned any brow products. I have super bushy thick brows so I never needed anything to fill them in.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 11, 2007)

Funny, 2 years ago (before becoming enlightened by Spectra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I wouldn't have had many things, like gel liners, falsies, red lippie, concealer, pigments, powder...

Now, the only thing I _don't_ have is clear gloss! - and I don't know if that's good or bad...:conscience:


----------



## lara (Aug 11, 2007)

For my personal use, I have exactly 0 of:
- brown eyeliner
- brown eyeshadows
- MAC pigments (too much work!)


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

concealer


----------



## foreverymoment (Aug 11, 2007)

concealer

my OWN tweezers (i sanitize and use the ones at my grandparents house)

i only own ONE lipliner...and trust me, it does NOT go w/ every color (i want a clear one)

and I don't own anything to fill my brows because...well, I'm lazy.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't own Shroom e/s!


----------



## noangel (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't own falsies, clear lipgloss and only own 1 neutral lipstick. None in red or brown.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't have a single lipstick or lipliner, the only things that go on my lips are gloss, balm and one stain. I don't wear blush either, have one but rarely use it.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

i don't own any lip liner. Used it once and never liked it.

and... 

i never own anything for my brows. Shader fillers etc.... 

Damn which means, I need to get some ASAP!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't have any clear lipgloss, bronzer or everyday wearable false lashes. Up until recently, I didn't have any blush either. I don't own any brown eyeshadows/eyeliners or any of the most popular neutrals like Shroom, Ricepaper etc.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

no blush

no black eyeliner

no setting powder

no Great Lash mascara (one of the worst mascaras ever...imo)

no fake eyelashes

liquid liner

anything MAC!! lol my mac collection is sooo pathetic-I have a liquid concealer (don't use), Oh Baby (WHY DID I BELIEVE THE HYPE--UGLIEST LIP GLOSS EVER), Enchantress lip glass (again...ugly) e/s in Print (i use for my black..whatever) and my studio fix foundation thats it.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't own a lipstick!!! ahh haha... I'm not sure why, I'm more of a gloss girl.
But when I start depotting eyeshadows I will probably pick up some B2M's.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 20, 2007)

i actually ended up picking up some brow stuff!
but now i realize i really have 0 lipliners and no loose powder at all


----------



## Violet* (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't own: 

- a clear lipgloss
- loose powder
- any sort of brow fillers
- tinted moisturizer (but i'm planning on getting one soon)
- red lipstick
- false eyelashes (I NEEED some though, you can barely see my lashes!)
- purple and blue eyeshadows
- eyelash curler


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 20, 2007)

I cant really say that I dont own something because my collection consists of everything I need to "make" everything else,..since i am mega into pigments I of course have: Clear lipstick base, Clear gloss, Clear mascara, eyeliner mixing medium, and clean lipliner,.... so I could make any color product,... 

I don't own vaseline
I don't have any liquid foundation


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

Eyelash curlers. I feel so bad about that, and I've honestly been meaning to pick some up.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't own any lipsticks or fake lashes. 
Never wanted to invest in them either.
....and I just picked up my first foundation in the past 2 months.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 20, 2007)

I do not own:
- any colour of eyeliner besides black
- any brown eyeshadows (closest thing is Woodwinked, but I consider that more of a gold)
- vaseline
- eyelash curler (well, not quite true. I have one somewhere in a bag of never used make-up, but I find they do NOT work on my eyelashes)
- clear lip gloss (I'm surprised how many other people also do not own any... woohoo!)
- a hair dryer!!


----------



## ohsoshy (Aug 20, 2007)

-concealer
-false eyelashes
-lipstick (actually I have two, but don't use them)
-anything by MAC


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Aug 20, 2007)

No falsies, no colored eyeliners, and no lipliners.
I only have 1 lipstick and 2 blushes.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 21, 2007)

I personally don't wear eye liner. Well I don't own eye liner. I have black and brown, but they usually run so I just use fluid liner. However, I do want to buy some mac long lastign eye liner. Stila probably before mac cause I own one of their black pencils and its amazing.

However, I do have eyeliner in my kit. But, I've never used it on myself.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 21, 2007)

Paints
Pigments
Under eye concealer
False lashes
Lip brush


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 21, 2007)

hmmm well i got like 1 lipstick. no pigments. no bright colored eyeshadows....actually i only have neutral and one black eyeshadow.


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 21, 2007)

Lipliners. I still think they're kind of daft.


----------



## righteothen (Aug 21, 2007)

I do not own:
- eyelash curler
- eyeliner
- false lashes
- only have one lipgloss (a darker pink)
- hair drier
- have one tealish eyeshadow, but the rest are neutrals
- any MAC products (but I plan to get some this week, hopefully)
- bronzer
- highlighters


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

up until about 8 weeks ago..i didnt own any blush (whoooa, thank god i got some..it does a world of difference
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't own:

liquid eye liner
a pinky nude l/g
msf
zero blue e/s
no bronze or silver e/s
No brow pencil
No brow shaper or brush
In fact nothing for the brows (I just use a regular tweezer to pluck strays)
No liquid foundation aside from my tinted moisturizer. I have a few GWP in my drawer but I don't use them.


----------



## chillipea (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't own:

liquid eyeliner
a black eyeliner or any bright coloured eyeliners
false eyelashes
bronzer
nude or brown l/s
blue e/s or any bright colours (excluding Coppering and Melon pigment)


----------



## sarathan (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't own concealer!


----------



## gitts (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont own concealer or an eyelash curler.  I am not sure I need them.  Must check that out.


----------



## solardame (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't own clear gloss, matte black, grey or matte white eyeshadow.


----------



## shudecay (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't have any concealer or finishing powder


----------



## Bobo (Sep 4, 2007)

Blush.....I have rosacea, and don't need no steenkin' blush......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually I do have some, that I got in various Clinique Bonus gift bags, but none of it has been used. I have pretty much every tone, from peachy nude matte to very intense almost-bronzer shades with mucho shimmer/glitter.....

The closest I ever come to using blush is Laura Geller's Ethereal Rose....not really a blush....


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

No false lashes or lip liner


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 4, 2007)

Clear gloss
No brow products
Loose powder
Pencil liner till today. I perfer fluidline


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azuresyren* 

 
_Lipliners. I still think they're kind of daft._

 
me too! i only have one lipliner but i use it as lipstick =P i also dont have blot/pressed powder cuz my skin is dry and i dont think i'd need it


----------



## drlake66 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, I don't own a black eyeliner or black mascara (it just looks like overkill on me).

No eyelash curler (no need)
No clear lipgloss
No designer makeup - no Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick, no NARS Orgasm blush, no MAC, no smashbox.  I'm a dedicated, die-in-the-wool drugstore line kinda gal.  (Will I still be allowed to play here :confused
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No Great Lash mascara - I agree with what others posted - it sucks.

So now my dark secrets are out.  And I feel better


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 7, 2007)

by reading this ive figured out i seem to have collected a lot over the years! however, i do not have:

any msf
any loose powder
any pressed power
pigments
brow powder
brow gel
red lipstick/gloss


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have

Brow Gel
Lipliner
Blue eyeshadow
Bronzer
False lashes


----------



## Deena (Sep 10, 2007)

NARS Orgasm
Pressed powder
Clear lipgloss
Lipstain

Edit: Scratch  Nars orgasm off the list, I finally gave in to the hype and bought it


----------



## faifai (Sep 12, 2007)

- false lashes
- primer (for foundation)
- any kind of "stain" product (lip/cheek)
- lipstick
- any MAC eyeshadow (treason, I know).


----------



## clamster (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_I also don't own any Great Lash Mascara. I hate the stuff._

 
Yes, agree.. probably the worse mascara I have ever tried, and trust me I have used several!!! Great Lash SUCKS!!!!! But Full & Soft isn't too bad. At the moment I don't own a clear gloss.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 6, 2008)

Primer of any kind, except for UDPP
False eyelashes
Brow anything
Lipliner
Foundation
Concealer
Hair dryer (my hair air-dries FAST)
Gel eyeliner/Fluidline
Paints/Paint Pots
Great Lash mascara-I avoid drugstore makeup like the plague for the most part.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2008)

i don't own lip liner purely because i don't like the stuff! i generally go for natural looking lips anyways so dont need it.

i also have a maybelline concealer but never use it!!


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 6, 2008)

I have never owned or worn:
False lashes
Brow gel
Liquid liner (really really want to try fluidline though)
Pigments

Didn't get my first blush until I was 25. now I can't live without it.
I've worn lip liner once (at my wedding), I can't be bothered with it.


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have a matte bronzer, I use Global Glow MSF.

I actually do have a clear lipgloss and for a while I never used it, but now I use it quite a bit! The MAC clear one is like _super _super glossy, so I like to apply this over lipstick sometimes for that extra glazed look.

Oh I also don't have a hair curling iron, or a curling set.


----------



## aleksus (Jul 6, 2008)

Same here, no clear lipgloss in my traincase! I've been thinking about getting one, tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't have a liquid eyeliner either, mostly because my skills aren't good enough for the application but in the future I'll be getting that one as well.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't own a liquid foundation.

I wore Studio Fix powder for years and now I'm using Lily Lolo mineral foundation.

I might go back to SF though - all the buffing is quite time consuming to get a good result with mineral foundation.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 6, 2008)

i don't have a clear lipgloss either. i don't have any lipliners because i'm not a huge lipstick fan. theres prob more!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont have a curling iron either
I do have a straightener that they claim curls, but it doesnt work well on my thick hair.


----------



## MelmoK (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have lipliner, I don't have clear gloss and I don't have liquid foundation.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 6, 2008)

no false eyelashes
no red lipstick
no liquid e/l
no bronzer


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't own concealer or a completly clear lip gloss or false lashes. 
I don't have an eyelash curler anymore either, and I have only one lipliner which I very rarely use.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate brown eye liner and lipstuff with little color, I stick to red lipstick pretty much.

I also prefer pigments over everything else, I don't usually buy eyeshadows, because there are matte pigments as well, and they last much longer than a pan of e/s.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 6, 2008)

A Flat Iron & I need one sooooo bad!
and an eyeleash curler cause mine broke.
and does a good train case count?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 6, 2008)

i don't own foundation or any lipliners.  i don't wear either.


----------



## concertina (Jul 6, 2008)

False eye lashes
Liquid Foundation

I think I've got just about everything else!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not own an eyelash curler.  Never needed one. They freak me out.


----------



## user68 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont own any: bronzer, eye brow pencils, false lashes, red lipsticks, clear gloss, liquid foundation, coloured eye liners, concealer (I find that it's easier to use my regular foundation to spot conceal instead, same with under eye concealers)


----------



## jbid (Jul 7, 2008)

no brow stuff
no foundation (i have a bunch of samples tho)
no bronzer
no mac lipstick (why, oh why?!)
no falsies
no msf, no fluidline and no paint pot neither, but these aren't so common i guess...


----------



## static_universe (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't own any blush or MAC brushes, but I'm going shopping today. Guess what for!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 7, 2008)

UDPP (I am going to Sephora today to get it though)
Paints/Paint pots
false lashes
any of the msf's


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont own ANY lipstick/lipliners


----------



## damsel (Jul 7, 2008)

no foundation
no clear lip gloss
no bronzer


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't own:

a red lipstick
false eyelashes
blue, orange, yellow or red eyeshadows
liquid foundation  (right now)
clear lipgoss
nude lipcolor of any kind - yuck, yuck, yuck!!!
pigments
cream color bases
brow wax or gel

conversely, I just got on the bandwagon with:
UDPP
paint pots
carbon e/s
fluidline and the 266 brush
an eyelash curler
MSF natural in light  ( I WISH LIGHTSCAPADE WAS STILL AVAILABLE!!)
Tendertones ( and i realized that I hate lipstick and lip gloss - tendertones are all I ever wanted in a lip product: moisture, sheer buildable color, SPF and great smell and texture!)


----------



## GothicGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I don´t have...

Blush
Bronzer
Highlighter
Brown eyeliner or mascara
Clear gloss (except those that come with longwear lippies, but then again, I only wear them as topcoats)
Brow pencils or fillers (not yet, not yet)
False eyelashes


----------



## star25 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lipstick.

Ok I technically I own two, but I never wear them. I like the look of lipgloss way better... and layering lipstick with gloss feels too thick so I just wear the gloss alone.

Altho I did get a Slimshine recently and I like it.. it's lighter than regular lipstick and quite shiny.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't own:
1. eyelash curler or fake lashes (my lashes are long and curly already)
2. lip liner
3. clear gloss
4. brown l/s (don't think the color suits me)
5. face powder
6. Shadesticks


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't own paint pots. Iv'e heard rave reviews about them. I have to pick 1 up. But I have other eye shadow bases.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have any UDPP, and the only false lashes I have are the Heatherette She's Bad ones, simply for novelty's sake - not to wear. I don't have a nude lipcolour and I never, ever touch my eyelash curler (which I only have because I got it for free). I _just_ got my very first MAC premade quad and I don't own any blot powder or loose face powder.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't own any:

False Eyelashes: As clumsy as I am I should stay away from these. 
Bronzer
Paint Pots: I'm looking forward to purchase a few soon. Hopefully I can use this as a substitute for UDPP.
Mac Pigments: I don' t understand the hype about these
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blush for the hollows of the cheek
Shadesticks: same reason as the pigments


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 7, 2008)

Foundation


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i don't have a totally clear lip gloss either.. i have some like white-ish clear sparkly ones but not a single just plain clear lip gloss._

 
ditto.


----------



## Ikara (Jul 8, 2008)

bronzers, shadesticks, paint pots, msf, paints or brow gels/waxes
I also do not own any fluidline (I do have cream eyeliner from other brands)
never tried/had UDPP


----------



## Brittni (Jul 8, 2008)

Bronzer (don't need it)
Eyebrow pencil (definitely need to deal with this but I always forget!)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont have any clear lipgloss (or anything remotely close) OR liquid eyeliner. I'd like to change that though.
I also don't own any red lipstick, but I'm good with that.


----------



## Trista (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't own any foundation, bronzer, and no UDPP (made my eyelids sting)


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 12, 2008)

Eyelash curler
False lashes
Concealer
Brow tweezer (I've never plucked or waxed or in any way groomed my brows, ever, in my entire life)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 12, 2008)

Gee...

I don't think there's anything that I DON'T have :/

Kinda creepy. LOL


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 12, 2008)

lipstick. i'm not a fan of them.
mascara
concealer
false lashes. i don't need them.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't have any red lipstick, nude lipstick, shadesticks, or false lashes!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I do not own an eyelash curler.  Never needed one. They freak me out._

 
Ditto.


----------



## lavish_habits (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't own any blush products, never have.


----------



## .k. (Jul 12, 2008)

i dont have any of that black fluidline everyone seems to have. also no paint pots or eyebrow stuff


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never owned falsies. No 'contour' stuff or w/e. Never owned an eyelash curler.

I also never had certain makeup items until fairly recently like bronzer, makeup brushes lol, lipstick that I'd actually use, primer, loose powder all that jazz.

Oh but I do have clear glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Oh and I only recently got a lot of eyeshadows, I'd only ever use mascara and eyeliner before. Also I stopped using blush for like the last 2 years up until recently..and WOAH what a difference it's made. haha


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't have any black eyeshadows.. I asked some parts of my sister's black paint pots but I rarely use them..


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 13, 2008)

Fake Lashes!!   I CAN'T stand them on my eyes!!! I wish I could, they are wonderful...  

But then again, the trasition from panties to thongs wasn't too comfy either but.... I never looked back!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Plain black eyeliner or shadow.  I have a glitter eyeliner in black and Dark Soul pigment...but nothing that would constitute a run-of-the-mill plain ol' black.  I just like a little sparkle, that all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, and no bronzer.  I just don't use it because I'm pale and afraid of looking like an oompa-loompa.  However, I will be getting So Ceylon when it returns and I will then use it as my "bronzer".  Since it's a rose-based bronze, I'm not afraid of it.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

foundation (just use concealor)
brown eyeliner
contouring powder
bronzer (but hopefully that will change)
lipliner
clear gloss

I also have barely any lipsticks! Just three compared to over 50 tubes of (colored) lipgloss


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 13, 2008)

Blush, bronzer, clear lipgloss, and lipliner. But I do believe there are more common makeup products I do not have.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 13, 2008)

No clear lipgloss, no bronzer, no gel or liquid liners (but I'd like to try the famous blactrack fluidline), no UDPP, no false eyelashes (although I'd like to try) and until recently no contour powder (but either way I still haven't used it) or pigments (but those I've tried and loved)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

I do not own bronzer or mineralized foundation.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 14, 2008)

Falsies. I got some a while ago but lost them somewhere...
A blush brush! I had one (verrrry similar to the 116) but it's also lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concealer. I had Benefit Boiing which I used only as an eyeshadow base until I switched to UDPP.
Red lipstick.
Black pencil eyeliner!
Brown eyeliner in general.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 14, 2008)

Bronzer
False lashes
Liquid liner (been there, not doing it again!)
Red lipstick
Brown eyeliner
Shadesticks
Eyelash curlers (dont need 'em)


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Lipsticks or eyeliners


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm...

Liquid liner
Eyelash Curler
Foundation primer
Contouring powders


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't own any lip liners.


----------



## venacava (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't own any:

Non black eyeliner
Brown lipstick and liner
Pink eyeshadow
Bronzer 
Tinted moisturizer 
False lashes (too much hassle)
Clear lipgloss (was gifted with a clear lipgloss couple of years back, but there's so much shimmer and sparkle it's not technically "clear")
Vaseline


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 27, 2008)

brown eyeliner and .. loose powder. 
clear lipgloss too


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 27, 2008)

no red lipstick.
no clear lipgloss.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't own any lipliner, foundation primer, liquid foundation, loose powder, contour stuff, false eyelashes, or MSFs.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Bronzer...hate that stuff


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 16, 2008)

i just tried really really really hard to think of something, all i came up with was liquid foundation...but i have mineral (in like 4 different shades)+ MAC studio tech... anything and everything else under the sun I've got ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--clearlyy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eyelash Curler


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 16, 2008)

* Liquid liner
* Lipliner
* Concealer
* Clear Lipgloss
* Nude Lipstick
* Loose Powder
* Foundation Primer

Forgot to add these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* Lip Brush
* Fix +


----------



## user47 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Clear Lipgloss
*False Eyelashes
*Lip Brush
Brown Eyeliner: I just use eye shadow.
Bronzer: I don’t care for the look.

*This may change in the future!


----------



## Esme (Nov 16, 2008)

Stupid Great Lash Mascara!
I also don't have lipliner, contouring powder of any kind, or bronzer.
I have vaseline, but not for makeup purposes (I actually don't even know why we have it. I hate the smell and have never used it for anything. I think it was just here when I moved in with my husband. hmmmm) Same for white eyeshadow. I have some in a palette, but never use it.


----------



## jenniferls (Nov 16, 2008)

An eyelash curler
False Lashes
Pigments

Up until recently I didn't own any blush either.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 16, 2008)

Bronzer, clear lip gloss, pigments/loose eyeshadows, and I only own one deep brown blush (yes, I contour ).


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have a lash curler, I've had one in the past but I never really used it..


----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

Foundation primer, pure red lipstick and clear gloss. I think they are some 'staples' you should have and I don't. Yet.


----------



## nico (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have a foundation


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

I _just_ got my first UDPP this week, Fix+ last week, and to be honest, I don't even use a lot of my goodies. I wear makeup 4 days out of the week at the absolute MOST.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 16, 2008)

·lash curler, dont need it
·brown e/l, never neeeded
·matte black e/s, 3 other black e/s's that work fine
·lipliner, never needed
·liquid liner, use gel liner


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 16, 2008)

The only thing I don't have after reading all these is clear lipgloss, and I probably won't ever have it, not with all the wonderful colours out there.


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_I don't have a foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, I don't have foundation... cuz my skin is crazy right now, so I'm waiting to fix my face before I buy foundation

... and Bronzer (because of the skin thing) and clear lip gloss? but I don't think I'll ever get clear lip gloss because I think it's pointless since I have pigmented lips and I prefer chapstick with spf so I can splurge on color lipglosses


----------



## macosophy (Nov 17, 2008)

eyelash curler
clear lipgloss
anything in red (i hate it)
eyebrow stuff
lipliner
false lashes
no primers! seriously! (foundation, lashes..)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2008)

i don't have a lot of things but I'm still collecting but...

after hearing all the raves about MAc pigments, I've never even tried one in my life!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 17, 2008)

Concealer


----------



## candicenoelle (Nov 17, 2008)

Liquid Foundation
Pressed Powder
Lipliner
Lipstick


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't own an eyelash curler.. I had one at one point, but I'm fairly certain it was when I was 14 (I'm 18 now) and I stole it from my mom! It was a crappy revlon one ha! Luckily.. I don't think I really need one (thanks mom!)

Other than that.. I'm pretty sure I own every single beauty item possible.. I can't decide if that's pathetic or fabulous haha.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Up until last week I had never owned an eyelash comb either, but I took care of that through Sephora's F&F sale lol


----------



## Pimpinett (Nov 18, 2008)

No nail polish - not a single one, I think.
Only one or two lipglosses, all of which are ancient, as in at least four years old and probably way past it's expiry date. Don't like the stickiness.
I don't own a good, nude/neutral lipliner - I should do something about that.
No plain brown eyeshadow, the closest I have is Moth Brown. Few eyeshadow colours overall, and mostly greys, taupes and nudes. No pinks, blues or golds either at the moment.
Only one pink lipstick, and that's Impassioned. 
No foundation brush, and no crease brush.
No gel or pencil eyeliners, only cake and liquid ones.


----------

